# welche Raupe bohrt sich da durch meinen Rosentrieb ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Mai 2009)

Hi,

hab mich gestern gewundert das an einem rosentrieb einige fraslöcher waren, wie beim holzwurm ... und dann hab ich den schlingel entdeckt 


 

hab ja schon einiges an ungeziefer gesehen aber so was ncoh nicht - habt ihr sowas schon mal gehabt und wisst ihr worum es sich handelt ? ... unten links könnt ihr z.b. so ein loch sehen.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche Raupe bohrt sich da durch meinen Rosentrieb ?*

Hallo Ralf,

schau mal unter Rosentriebbohrer nach.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche Raupe bohrt sich da durch meinen Rosentrieb ?*

Danke, du hast leider recht :evil

nun hab ich eben gelesen das es ab und aufsteigende gibt, ich denke mal ich hab den schlimmen aufsteigenden.

somit ist wohl nur ein möglichst schnelles abschneiden des triebes notwendig


----------



## Sigridkira (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche Raupe bohrt sich da durch meinen Rosentrieb ?*

Hallo Ralf,
ich hatte auch schon solche, allerdings nicht auf frischer Tat ertappt. Soviel ich weiß gibt es da 2 verschiedene Arten. Einer bohrt sich nach oben in den Trieb, es gibt aber welche die gehen nach unten, was noch schlimmer ist. In beiden Fällen den Trieb abschneiden, und entsorgen. Wenn das Loch nach unten geht, so tief wie möglich abschneiden. Ich habs nur durch abschneiden, ohne Spritzmittel wieder in den Griff bekommen. 
LG Sigrid


----------

